# Colonial Callbacks



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Nobody's askin', but callbacks from the 1st series of the Open:

1,2,4,5,6,10,11,15,16,17,20,21,25,26,28,30,31,32,33,36,37,41,42,43,44,45,47

2nd series: double land blind.

M


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

M....can you fill in the 2 numbers after 32?
Thanks for posting these!
Diane


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Diane Brunelle said:


> M....can you fill in the 2 numbers after 32?
> Thanks for posting these!
> Diane



Ooops! Just #33.

M


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know where the amat is bing run?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Go Uncle Riley!!!!!


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

The Amateur 1st series was scrapped because of safety concerns after about half the dogs ran.

Nine back for the Open water marks--1,3,4,21,28,36,41,44,45

Dan


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

The Open is on hold, waiting for the Amateur.

Dan


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anybody have the Qual results or call backs


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

rookie said:


> Does anybody have the Qual results or call backs


Q callbacks 1st series:

1,2,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23

2nd series: 1,2,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,17,23

Water blind runs this morning.

M


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Seventeen to the Amateur land blind this morning--4,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,22,31,32,33,35,36,37,38

Dan


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Twelve to the water blind in the Amateur--10,14,16,18,19,22,31,32,36,38

Dan


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

All the dogs are back for the Amateur water marks except for 22 which was a pick up--11 in all.

Dan


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for the updates, Dan and Miriam. Any more would be really appreciated! I have so many friends running there this year, and it's the first time in 5 years that i'm sitting it out at home....wishing I were there.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> The suspense is killing me.


Looong drive home and just in the door, but Pom Poms up for Judy and Sebec on their RJ!!!! This was not a cake walk and they earned it. Congrats to everyone who finished (& those who came close!)!!!

1st- Bullet Owner: Brenda Lokey Handler: Rick Millheim

2nd: Chase Owner/Handler Van Ames

3rd: Smokie Owner: George Amenabar Handler: Lois Munroe

4th: Mike Owner: Bob Lachowski Handler: Rick Millheim

RJ: Sebec Owner/Handler: Judy Chute

Jams:

Ranger Owner: Patricia & Thomas Look Handler: Lois Munroe

Alley (Soooo close Bill!!!) Owner/Handler: Bill Brownstein

M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Conratulations to Brenda and Van & Jennifer for your new QAA dogs.

Conrats Judy for the RJ. 

Thanks for posting Miriam.

Paula


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Good going Judy.....


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"M"....thank you ever so much for saving the day for Sebec in the AM  Now, THAT was not a cake walk..sigh. 

..he is on the phone this morning, though, putting an ad in the Retriever News for a new driver ..and handler..  

Great trial..especially great judges...marshalls and guns were awesome!

Congratulations to all that ran...all that finished...and all that placed!! 

Special Congrats to Jen and Van..and "Chase"..QAA!!! 

If he would just put on a little more coat (feathers, ruff..), he could be a Golden ..Retriever :wink:

Mark looks great with a little "Gold" in his life and at line..about time!!!  Great running boy..he will do very well!!

Well, the Mosher's are at it again in the Open..Huge Congratulations!! ...and it goes without saying, but am posting anyway...

HUGE Congratulations, Sue Westlake...and "Tag" !!!!!!  Way to go!!!


----------



## CRFTC News (Mar 20, 2011)

*CRFTC Spring Trial Results*

*Open:*
1st (# 1) CK's Miss Rose, O: Marion Stroud-Swingle, H: Mark Mosher
2nd (#36) Fever Pitch Fergie, O: R & B Millheim; H: Rick Millheim
3rd (#28) Soar'in in the Pines at DAGL wood O: Lynne Busch H: Rick Millheim
4th (#44)Pongo Wai Kuri O: L. Langston & C. Bouzaid H: Mark Mosher
RJ (#5) AFC Waquoit Bay’s Lone Arranger O: Len Rentel; H: Len Rentel

JAMs:
#4 CK’s Wild Eyed Country Boy O: D & R Smith; H: Mark Mosher
#21 Captain’s Tow Line O: Dan Rice H: Dan Rice
#41 FC CK’s Blue Velvet O: Marion Stroud-Swingle; H: Mark Mosher
#45 Rev. Blue Genes O: Rex Bell; H: Rex Bell


*Amateur:*
1st (#16) AFC Waquoit Bay’s Lone Arranger O: Len Rentel; H: Len Rentel
2nd (#32) FC AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH O: Pete Plourde; H: Pete Plourde
3rd (#19) AFTCH Tag – You’re It MH O: Sue Westlake; H: Sue Westlake
4th (#36) AFTCH TML’s Light the Lamp O: Bill Kennedy; H: Bill Kennedy
RJ (#25) Longshot Striker O: Bob Willow; H: Bob Willow

JAMs:
#10 Doc’s Evening Star O: W. James Smith; H: W. James Smith
#18 Colonial Outer Banks Winchester MH O: Michael Nelson; H: Mike Coutu
#31 Doc’s Snap Trap Contessa O: W. James Smith; H: W. James Smith
#37 Colonial’s Bad Influence O: Mike Coutu; H: Mike Coutu
#38 Captain’s Waterstrike Gunship O: Dan Rice H: Dan Rice

*Qualifying:*
1st (#20) Renegade Bullet Proof O: Brenda Lokey; H: Rick Millheim
2nd (#13) AK’s Money in the Bank O: Van & Jennifer Ames; H: Van Ames
3rd (#1) Black Mist Smoke O: George Amenabar H: Lois Munroe
4th (#2) Twistin Dyna Mike Jr. O: Bob Lachowski; H: Rick Millheim
RJ (#17) Chocktaw’s Piscataquis Sebec SH O: J& R Chute; H: Judy Chute

JAM’s:
#6 Heart & Soul’s Lone Ranger O: Patricia & Thomas Look; H: Lois Munroe
#10 Peakebrook’s Play’n For All the Marbles O: Bill Brownstein; H: Bill Brownstein


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Celeste. Congratulations to all.

P.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Nice job Dan...get that point.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pom poms a shakin for Sebec and Miz Judy! Congratulations on the Qual RJ!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Job, Judy and Sebec!!!


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> "M"....thank you ever so much for saving the day for Sebec in the AM  Now, THAT was not a cake walk..sigh.
> 
> ..he is on the phone this morning, though, putting an ad in the Retriever News for a new driver ..and handler..
> 
> ...


Jenny will take him to the poodle parlor this week to see what they can do for him. He already sleeps on the bed.

Van


----------

